# Howto: 3.5mm jack to composite



## Solaris17 (Jan 27, 2012)

With unemployment and my boredom at an all time high, Today I decided to start a small project to keep me sane. I wanted to listen to the music on my phone but I wanted the ability to move around. My stereo system provided the source. however it unfortunately had only composite inputs. What to do? Well with some very basic knowledge of audio spare wires and no money I decided to make the adapter myself.

Components list​
Razor Blade

A composite wire R/W/Y doesnt matter  any color will do we only need one and just about all of us have a spare set.

Bic Lighter (if your like me and cant find your soldering iron)

Electrical tape preferred but not required, any type will do.

Wire cutters/scissors or anything to cut a "clean" wire.

Old/dead/disposable headphones or 3.5mm jack

Moving on What we need to do first is gauge size. How long do you want it to be? with that in mind cut your headphone wire to that length. AKA the buds/cans off we want just the wire and 3.5mm jack.





Now we need to take the composite wire. Now you can use both white and red to make it easy. or just take a single wire and cut it in half. I recommend the latter. With our wires cut make sure the end is clean.




Now take your razor blade and cut down the center of the wire starting at the cut end.

On the headphone side both wires will contain 2 for a total of 4. Green/copper // Red/Copper. Green side is the left channel. Red wire is right channel. the copper wires are ground. Take off about 1/4" on both and peel the rubber down so we have some separation.




With that done lets move on to the composite ends. We will be doing the same thing as before. With the composite you will notice their is a wire inside a wire(ception) the outer layer of copper wire is ground. The small wire on the inside is signal. Both need to be stripped and stranded. cut back access wire coat to make the splice process easy.




With both wires done now we have to work on an invisible problem. The problem being the red and green 3.5mm wires are "enameled" That means the wires are coated. and therefor simple twisting them together wont work. instead we are going to burn it. With the wires twisted and separated grab a lighter and light the copper on fire. The enamel will move like a fuse if you light the end. i burn it a few seconds until the copper glows just to be safe. do this to both the ground and colored wires. but REMEMBER which one is which.




With that done lets get to splicing them together. remember green is left red is right for concerning audio channels. Splice the red to right signal on the composite line. Then twist green to left signal on the composite line. Then do the respective grounds. Make sure they are TIGHT. but dont over do it or you will tear the wire this is thin copper after all.




With that done tape off the wires. I personally did each pair individually and then the set. for a total of 3 layers on each wire channel.




Now remember it may be a good idea to twist and TEST before putting the tape on. After you have done so with any luck




Shit works mint!

Enjoy!!


----------



## CJCerny (Jan 27, 2012)

You are using the word "composite" incorrectly here. "Composite" refers to a NTSC TV video/audio signal, which typically uses a cable with RCA male connectors on both ends. Technically what you have built is a 1/8" stereo to RCA male mono adapter cable.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 27, 2012)

CJCerny said:


> You are using the word "composite" incorrectly here. "Composite" refers to a NTSC TV video/audio. Technically what you have built is a 1/8" stereo to RCA male mono adapter cable.



yes im aware but this doesnt need to be any more complicated. Not to mention anyone looking to do this is not going to type that in a search engine. and anyone that knows the diffirence is not going to be needing a guide.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2012)

3.5 to RCA is very easy. Takes some connectors, soldering iron, and shrink wrap.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 27, 2012)

why make a 3.5" to RCA the cable is available for pocket change at almost any store from walmart to bestbuy to radioshack.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 27, 2012)

cdawall said:


> why make a 3.5" to RCA the cable is available for pocket change at almost any store from walmart to bestbuy to radioshack.



iv been out of work for a few months and im already going to be short on rent pocket change isnt around i have 3cents in my center console though. I just figured people might like a guide so why not? Not really geared to anyone in particular but it might help ssomeone in the future eventually.

Besides anyone can buy the cable. but since these forums are more about e-peen more than ever nowadays whats better than saying "I made that" when someone comes into your house? anyone can buy the adapter.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 27, 2012)

Disrespect. Thanks for the guide sol


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 27, 2012)

Holy image size batman! Can re-size plz?


----------



## erocker (Jan 27, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Holy image size batman! Can re-size plz?



Yes please.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 27, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Disrespect. Thanks for the guide sol



Agreed, Thanks for the post Solaris.



m1dg3t said:


> Holy image size batman! Can re-size plz?



Yeah, The images load slooowly.
I keep getting waiting/downloading from sudvd.net.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 27, 2012)

resized sorry i didnt notice.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 27, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> Besides anyone can buy the cable. but since these forums are more about e-peen more than ever nowadays whats better than saying "I made that" when someone comes into your house? anyone can buy the adapter.



If that's true mine probably looks like it has a tumor in it. I tape everything together "temporarily".


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 27, 2012)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> If that's true mine probably looks like it has a tumor in it. I tape everything together "temporarily".



just tell them those are important wires.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 28, 2012)

Don't ya just love getting something from nothing!?! $5 is $5 it all add's up at the end of the day, i've made many thing's like this over the year's and it's always more satisfying than going out and spending money. 

Waste not, want not.

Plus with $5 you can get a 40oz and get yer buzz on!


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 28, 2012)

Brings back memories... I did a similar mod with a guitar amp cord. Only it went from the guitar to the RCA jacks on the back of an old stereo. It worked pretty well until the guy ignored my advice about saying it was only meant for practice and moderate volume... too much distortion at higher volume... o well.

nice how-to though, I'm sure it'll come in handy for some ppl on here.

and one other thing... your avatar... ZOMG IT'S DR. BREEN!!! *my avatar shakes his crowbar in anger*


----------



## techguy31 (Feb 2, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> With unemployment and my boredom at an all time high



Man


----------



## n-ster (Feb 2, 2012)

5$ isn't pocket change for me... 1$~1.50$ might be OK, 2$ max, but 5$? *takes knife to start cutting wires*


----------



## Billh123 (Jan 6, 2015)

I call the garden hose a stick and my wife knows what I'm talking about, but right now I need help with re-wiring a 3.5mm-to-composite cable so it will work as a 3.5mm-to-component cable, and you wasted my time. No offense. 

What you called a "composite" cable is a single RCA-to-jack wire. Like the guy said, the only composite cable in your 3-wire bundle is the yellow one. It is yellow to indicate it carries composite video, but you're a fool if you don't use it as an audio cable if you are chopping things up because it definitely has the best shielding of the three.

So yeah, a waste of my time. I had to register and then write this up to let you know. I do know the difference and I do need a guide, but yours was mislabeled. I may as well make use of the other things here.


----------



## natr0n (Jan 6, 2015)

I call those headphone to stereo jacks.I bought so many over the years for my sound card to stereo systems.


----------



## Billh123 (Jan 6, 2015)

natr0n said:


> I call those headphone to stereo jacks.I bought so many over the years for my sound card to stereo systems.



I can't quite picture what you are describing.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 6, 2015)

Well done man.

Im long term sick and skint like you. It all helps to spend some time and less money.   Using initiative and motor skills is important. 

I have done lots of money saving mods over the years.

It would be nice to have shiny new stuff but thats not possible for everyone.

If i can save a tenner by gathering logs for the fire instead of buying coal i do .
If the tides are right my kids love foraging on the beach for cockles and mussels for a meal. Saving what money we have means we can afford some of the shit we want.

ME   I have a nice pc and a fast car....................    Happy
WIFE   has lovely clothes and shiny hair   ....................Happy
SON    has pc laptop ps 3                      ..........................Happy
Daughter   has a top spec phone          .............................Happy

I fix what i can and try to buy the rest cheap.
And well done for putting together such a good tutorial.

Do a few more and you could have a nice portfolio of work to show a prospective employer.


----------



## R3ign (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks @Solaris17 , great tutorial - I'll save this in case I need it in the near future


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 7, 2015)

3 year old thread necro means thread closed, if anyone has a problem or issue they wish to raise then please start a new thread.


----------

